# Can saltwater fish eat vegetables?



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

I've seen many places feeding freshwater fish vegetables such as peas and cucumbers.
Can saltwater fish eat vegetables?
If yes, how must they be prepared?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

we feed our tangs zuccini sometimes and they love it. all you have to do is rinse it real good and cut it into slices. make sure you tie it down with a rubberband or something.


----------

